# Long 2460



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have a Long 2460 that has 745 hours on the meter, this is the actual hrs on this tractor. I was given this tractor by a friend before he passed a few years ago.. he bought the thing new and later found he had caner, it sat in a barn for over 10 years and only got cranked once or twice a year..

I started using it and it runs good, no ex smoke, no leaks, etc....

Last year I attempted to use it to pull my NH648 roll baler, that didn't turn out very good...

The tractor would not run the baler empty, lots of black smoke and bogging down...

I know black smoke is unburnt fuel or lack of air... this leads me to the air filter used on this machine.. it's oil bath, I cleaned the wire screen and replaced the oil in the filter and no change...

I'm going to try a dry filter in place of the oil bath thing, thinking maybe it's sucking up too much oil ????

I also think the injection pump may need working on due to it sitting so long ??

This tractor is rated around 40hp @pto, this should at least run the baler some right... I know my jd2030 will run it just fine at idle but also has more hyd power also...

Should this Long 2460 be able to run my baler or am I over tasking it....

I don't want to spend the money on the IP unless something is thought to be wrong causing the tractor to be under powered...

I have been using power service in the fuel but haven't noticed any change in 2 years now....

What do Y'all think.....

Thanks, Chris


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

How long has it been since you changed the fuel filter? Did you try it with no breather attached to make sure its getting air?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It doesn't sound like enough power to run the baler to me. Your 2030 could easily dyno more than it's rated so the comparison may not be fair. That said, 40 horses ought to spin it empty without black smoke. Have you checked the entire air intake and not just the filter? You could have a fueling issue but I agree that air is the logical place to start.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

cjsr8595 said:


> How long has it been since you changed the fuel filter? Did you try it with no breather attached to make sure its getting air?


In the 3yrs I've had it I changed both fuel filters 2 times and the hyd once... I have used it for other things, disk plow and such, nothing requiring constant power like the baler.. with that said it runs perfect and seems to have all the power it needs until I tried the baler.. I use a Krone283S cutter I have used also with this tractor, it ran the cutter fine but was a pain in the rear due to the hyd doesn't have a float position, other than that the baler is the largest hp need I have...

No I haven't tried without the filter, didn't in the field due to the dust but I am looking for a filter now to test it with..

Thanks


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> It doesn't sound like enough power to run the baler to me. Your 2030 could easily dyno more than it's rated so the comparison may not be fair. That said, 40 horses ought to spin it empty without black smoke. Have you checked the entire air intake and not just the filter? You could have a fueling issue but I agree that air is the logical place to start.


Agreed, not the same power unit's by a long shot !!

I am a 6.5 diesel person and was swaying towards air, if it was my truck that's where I'd go.. but also with a manual DB style IP sitting can do things inside also...

Just seeking thoughts from those that know and have seen more...

I hope it is as simple as a dry air filter...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Oil bath air filter were used a lot up until the mid 60's. That isn't going to be your problem as a lot larger tractors used oil baths with no problems, in fact, if it is sucking oil out of the canister, then you know you have a restriction. If the oil level doesn't drop, it's not your problem.

A gummed up injection pump will start terrible hard and slobber fuel out of the exhaust. They usually surge pretty noticeably too.

If none of these issues arise, I'd be looking to not using that tractor on your baler. When you run, does the temp climb higher than usual. If it does, you're lugging the piss out of it.

A good friend of mine had a 648 he ran with a 706 Farmall, and it would struggle once the bale got to a certain size.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> Hi everyone, I have a Long 2460 that has 745 hours on the meter, this is the actual hrs on this tractor.
> 
> Last year I attempted to use it to pull my NH648 roll baler, that didn't turn out very good...
> 
> ...


Long 2460 has 46HP (according to TractorHouse) and JD2030 68HP, quite a difference in HP (almost 50% more HP with the JD). My Ford 5000 (68 HP, Nebraska Test), had all it could handle with a NH 5x5 round baler behind it, on fairly level ground. I personally wouldn't think about using something smaller on a round baler (less HP and/or weight).

IMHO, the Long is way short on power. As stack mentions, when the coal is rolling, is the temperature rising? My guess would be yes; you are working the day lights out of the Long and shortly (pun intended) you will know it.

Larry


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

No, not working it like that, when I attempted to use it, it only took about 100' to see it wouldn't work, never had hay in the machine..

I didn't try long enough for it to heat up, like I said it struggled empty ridding across the field so back to the barn I went...

I figured it was on the bottom hp wise and haven't used it for the heavy stuff..

It doesn't suck oil from the filter, oil level stays the same..

I will try a dry filter just to see but it won't be a surprise if it turns out to be different...

I was hoping this tractor could relieve some of the work load on the 2030 so it doesn't have such a long summer pulling all the hay stuff...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

You can't turn a Shetland pony into a Belgium draft horse and vice a versa, each was designed/bred to do very different jobs. The Belgium's where bred to be the power house for a farm back in the day they are big and muscled and when used with multiple animals was a powerful work engine. The Shetland pony because of there small size coupled with their pulling power were used in the coal mines of Great Britain and the United States to haul coal from underground mines during the early parts of the Industrial Revolution (In a side note Shetland ponies were used to mine coal up until 1971 in the United States when the last pony mine closed.) Both breeds of had their specific use but I wouldn't want to use ponies to pull farm equipment nor draft horses in small cramped mine tunnels. You have to use the tractor for what it was designed to do not what you hope it would do.....


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Listen folks he's talking about spinning a empty baler, my John Deere B would do that!!! Grandpa used to pull a 848 new Holland with a JD 1530 then a upgraded to a 2640


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

bluefarmer said:


> Listen folks he's talking about spinning a empty baler, my John Deere B would do that!!! Grandpa used to pull a 848 new Holland with a JD 1530 then a upgraded to a 2640


Well....https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=amish+pulling+hay+baler&view=detail&mid=184498E9DD049146D247184498E9DD049146D247&FORM=VIRE

or how about this: https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=amish+pulling+hay+baler&view=detail&mid=C68497C6B945A3CF514FC68497C6B945A3CF514F&FORM=VIRE

Just because you can use a tool to do a job doesn't mean it is always the best tool for the job


----------

